# News From Chemical Guys



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Be sure to check in Tuesday at 10am to see some exciting new product launches on the Chemical Guys Facebook page


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

First of today's new products 
Chemical Guys Decon Pro Iron Remover

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=DCNPR


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

SLICK FINISH CLEANER WAX (16 OZ)


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Very snazzy &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Tried several times to place an order. 
The uk site is a nightmare and won't let me pay 
Might have to see if stock is elsewhere

See post on chemical guys thread !!!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

bigalc said:


> Tried several times to place an order.
> The uk site is a nightmare and won't let me pay
> Might have to see if stock is elsewhere
> 
> See post on chemical guys thread !!!


What seems to be the problem ,everything appears to be ok from our end ?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Have sent you an e-mail David


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

David sorted me out and I was able to re-order.
Looking forward to testing the new stuff.

Alan


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll have to put it to the test when sns or slims get it in


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

After having great difficulty placing an order, David sorted the problem.
I was able to order at 15:45 and my order has arrived today at 10:45.
Can't argue with that service.
products well packaged too


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Kimo said:


> I'll have to put it to the test when sns or slims get it in


Our order will be going in soon, just taken a big delivery from the Chemical Guys UK team yesterday. Another 20 odd new CG products going through the photo studio and online this week


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Have I missed something.Where has Chemical Guys UK gone from the traders section?


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Have I missed something.Where has Chemical Guys UK gone from the traders section?


Strange, could have swore it was there yesterday


----------

